# DFÜ-Verbindungs-Trennung-Erinnerung einschalten



## 0-Checker (10. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

wenn man eine DFÜ-Verbindung eingerichtet hat (unter Windows XP) wird man,  wenn man z.B. im Internet Explorer unterwegs ist, und diesen beendet, gefragt, ob man die verbindung trennen möchte oder nicht.
Ich war bei einem Kunden und hab es aus Versehn angeklickt, dass die Verbindung nie getrennt wird. Darauf meinte der Kunde, dass er jedoch jedes mal gefragt werden möchte wenn er aus dem Internet Explorer geht.
Wo findet ich das "Kästchen" wo ich das "Häckchen" machen muss?

Wer kann mir helfen?

MfG

0-Checker


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (10. Januar 2005)

Ich kann nur mutmaßen, da ich nicht mit DFÜ unterwegs bin. Aber das hier klingt doch vielversprechend:

Extras -> Internetoptionen -> Verbindungen -> DFÜ-Verbindung auswählen -> Einstellungen... -> unten bei "DFÜ-Einstellungen" auf Erweitert -> Verbindung trennen, wenn diese nicht mehr benötigt wird


----------

